# TT production to end in 2023



## LastTango (Aug 6, 2021)

While most of us are aware the car's days are numbered, the latest issue of Auto Express (number 1708) carries a feature on what may be the future of the TT.

Ingolstadt are considering a four door mini e-tron GT as the replacement, the problem being making it distinct from the forthcoming A4 e-tron. However, scrapping the nameplate entirely, is still conceivable.

Thoughts?..


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Good news! If Auto Express says it's ending in 2023 then it has at least 10 years life left. Everything they say is made up garbage.


----------



## LastTango (Aug 6, 2021)

The What Car, "crystal ball"..

Every upcoming Audi previewed


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

there will be NO MORE TT, according to Audi board member official statement (don't remember who exactly)


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

End of production Audi TT, planned week 11" year 2023.


----------



## mtainkat (9 mo ago)

They’ll bring the badge back, probably like Ford did with the Puma creating something that’s nothing like the original. Sadly the days of 2 door coupes are definitely numbered, we’re all destined to own a 5 door SUV


----------



## 25th QV (5 mo ago)

That means my factory order will be one of the very last cars built.


----------



## RichardMB (5 mo ago)

The Pretender said:


> End of production Audi TT, planned week 11" year 2023.


How sure are you of this? I'm looking for a new TT-RS but can't take delivery before mid-May/June 2023.


----------



## mtainkat (9 mo ago)

Surely Audi are going to finish such an iconic car with a limited edition run?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

In the US they got the heritage edition to coincide with ending TTRS production 









End Of An Era: Audi TT RS Heritage Edition Revealed


Audi gives the TT RS a proper sendoff with a limited run of Heritage Edition models.




www.hotcars.com


----------



## Hesse (Mar 12, 2021)

mtainkat said:


> Surely Audi are going to finish such an iconic car with a limited edition run?


The current edition of the TT Owners Club magazine Absolute have articles on two new trim variants, "Bronze Selection" and "TTS Competition Plus" scheduled for the second quarter, presumably these are run out versions.


----------



## 25th QV (5 mo ago)

Hesse said:


> The current edition of the TT Owners Club magazine Absolute have articles on two new trim variants, "Bronze Selection" and "TTS Competition Plus" scheduled for the second quarter, presumably these are run out versions.











2021 Audi TT Coupe Bronze Selection


2021 Audi TT Coupe Bronze Selection | Featuring the 2021 Audi TT Coupe Bronze Selection with a gallery of HD Pictures, Videos, Specs and Information of interior, exterior and sketches.




www.dailyrevs.com





Same thing?


----------



## Hesse (Mar 12, 2021)

25th QV said:


> 2021 Audi TT Coupe Bronze Selection
> 
> 
> 2021 Audi TT Coupe Bronze Selection | Featuring the 2021 Audi TT Coupe Bronze Selection with a gallery of HD Pictures, Videos, Specs and Information of interior, exterior and sketches.
> ...


Yes the same.


----------



## Robtaylors (10 mo ago)

Does this mean the TT will become an appreciating classic ?


----------



## 25th QV (5 mo ago)

Hesse said:


> Yes the same.


Given that article is now very old, I'd not hold much credence in it until Audi themselves publish something.


----------



## 25th QV (5 mo ago)

Robtaylors said:


> Does this mean the TT will become an appreciating classic ?


Doubt it in the short to medium term, it's not as if there's a long waiting list for them and people paying over list now. Maybe one day, but tempered by the migration away from ICE cars and long term fuel availability.


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Hesse said:


> The current edition of the TT Owners Club magazine Absolute have articles on two new trim variants, "Bronze Selection" and "TTS Competition Plus" scheduled for the second quarter, presumably these are run out versions.


No. The Bronze Edition TT and TTS special editions, along with the TTS Competition Plus special edition, were due to go into production in the *second quarter of 2021* after the initial press release in *late 2020*.

Audi certainly didn’t make any UK production of the above although I’m unsure if they were sold in any other markets and more details can be found in this search;

BRONZE EDITION TT 

Alan W


----------



## Hesse (Mar 12, 2021)

Thanks for the clarification Alan......TT Owners Club a bit behind the times with that article then


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

TTS_ competition plus_ was available in Italy in 2021 at least (a friend of mine bought it in _turbo blu_), while I've never seen the _bronze edition_ live or in configurator


----------



## woter (3 mo ago)

25th QV said:


> That means my factory order will be one of the very last cars built.


Hi @25th QV 

May I ask when you ordered yours and what is the latest delivery date Audi has quoted you, please?

Thanks

W.


----------



## 25th QV (5 mo ago)

woter said:


> Hi @25th QV
> 
> May I ask when you ordered yours and what is the latest delivery date Audi has quoted you, please?
> 
> ...


I ordered mine mid August and I collect it next Friday - came through faster than I expected.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

congrats! post some pics after pick-up!


----------



## 25th QV (5 mo ago)

Will do - i have my fillings and lower back on notice of impending assault.


----------



## madsamuri (3 mo ago)

Keep hold of them then in 60 years or so they we be worth a fortune ....lol


----------



## 25th QV (5 mo ago)

madsamuri said:


> Keep hold of them then in 60 years or so they we be worth a fortune ....lol


My only reservation is that on the S Line suspension and 20's it'll be too harsh. I've no problem with firm, but I guess we'll see. I expect there will be some tyre roar on coarse surfaces but it is what it is I suppose.


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

25th QV said:


> My only reservation is that on the S Line suspension and 20's it'll be too harsh. I've no problem with firm, but I guess we'll see. I expect there will be some tyre roar on coarse surfaces but it is what it is I suppose.


If you're feeling flush, consider putting 255/35/20s on there instead of the 255/30/20s - it's made a huge difference to the ride quality and road noise on my car. I've also not dinged my alloys since having them on vs it being an almost weekly occurrence!


----------



## 25th QV (5 mo ago)

aeroflott said:


> If you're feeling flush, consider putting 255/35/20s on there instead of the 255/30/20s - it's made a huge difference to the ride quality and road noise on my car. I've also not dinged my alloys since having them on vs it being an almost weekly occurrence!


It's a company car so I'll have to take it as it comes.


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

25th QV said:


> It's a company car so I'll have to take it as it comes.


Ah! Well crank up the stereo and crack on then sir!


----------



## cjutting (Apr 9, 2006)

Placed an order for a tts, should be delivered around March in order to get new number plate.
This is my fourth tt so will most likely keep this one for the foreseeable future. Regret selling my mk1 3.2 coupe, really think they are ageing well.

TTRS is still on my mind so this order may get changed if I can somehow justify one.


----------



## 25th QV (5 mo ago)

aeroflott said:


> Ah! Well crank up the stereo and crack on then sir!


I am really hoping the B&O sound system lives up to billing as factory sound systems, irrespective of branding vary so much in my recent motoring experience, rated thus:-

Lexus IS250 Mark Levinson - Best I have heard in any car by a county mile, borderline phenomenal.
BMW 320d 'Individual' - not bad I guess, not worth the money and not a patch on the Lexus.
Skoda Superb Mk3 standard system - amazing for a standard fit, best non-upgrade experienced and easily as good as the BMW individual.
VW Golf Mk7.5 standard fit - utterly woeful on every level, reminded me of 'Tandy' Walkman speakers (ask your parents, kids).
Mazda 3 Bose - "No highs, no lows, must be BOSE". 4/10 at best. There's some sub bass there, but only at some frequencies and it has one of those irritating myriad of settings that no matter what you do, you cannot get it to sound good,; very disappointing


----------



## 25th QV (5 mo ago)

Arrived on Friday...


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

25th QV said:


> Arrived on Friday...


Looks absolutely stunning - great colour. Hope you have many happy hours driving it.


----------



## LastTango (Aug 6, 2021)

Quick "heads up".

The £88k TT RS "Iconic Edition" will be featured on this Sunday's Auto Mundial on ITV4.


----------

